# Need New Shiloh Update



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Has anyone heard/seen an update on Shiloh today? I've looked on FB but haven't seen anything today.

Edie have you talked to Monica or the Vet?

I think we're all worrying and praying for precious Shiloh so much and anxious to hear how he's doing.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I've been checking all day, we took Matilda to the market place for a couple hours, when I got home I checked to see any new updates.
Lynn we think alike


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I wrote on Monica's FB page earlier to see if there was an update but no word yet. I know she's really had her hands full losing Nadia suddenly this week. She's amazing! Hoping the best for Shiloh.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- of course we think alike -- we're sisters.  And Lacie and Matilda are definitely cousins.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- I know that she must be a very strong person. Losing Nadia and dealing with Shiloh -- oh my but it's just so upsetting.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I hope everything is fine, I've been checking on FB but still no news. Stay strong, little angel ...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Coming by to see if there is any news. Oh, please let it be good!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good news. Just saw that Monica posted this on FB:
_Little Shiloh will be coming home with me tomorrow. He still has a long road for to recovery. He'll be able to come off his IV meds and begin liquid meds. I'm hoping and praying he is a fighter and will get through this. He'll continue to see the vet every couple days. _
Glad he'll be in Monica's loving home and praying that he keeps improving. :wub:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Step by step, great news! We are all praying for him, I just know he will make it! What a special little guy :heart:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Hang in there, Shiloh! We're pulling for you!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

YES :chili:THANK YOU LORD:chili: ONE DAY AT A TIME LITTLE SHILOH, I WISH I COULD GIVE MONICA A HUG, I'M SO HAPPY,:chili: I REALIZE IT'S JUST THE BEGINNING, GOD HAS HIS HAND ON HIM, AND HE'S GOING TO BE SO MUCH BETTER WITH MONICA AND ALL THE LOVE SHE WILL SHOWER OVER HIM


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Good news. Just saw that Monica posted this on FB:
> _Little Shiloh will be coming home with me tomorrow. He still has a long road for to recovery. He'll be able to come off his IV meds and begin liquid meds. I'm hoping and praying he is a fighter and will get through this. He'll continue to see the vet every couple days. _
> Glad he'll be in Monica's loving home and praying that he keeps improving. :wub:


:chili::chili::chili:

:ThankYou:

:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is great news. Shiloh is getting stronger each day. And I just know that he will do better at Monica's. He will not only receive the medical care he needs, but the love and emotional support to help foster a will to live.

Thank you God and please continue to watch over littler Shiloh. Amen


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

So glad you are all keeping everyone posted on the Facebook updates. I am swamped with keeping up with all the dogs we have. 
Shiloh will be in the best arms he could have. Monica is a wonder and if anyone can bring him back on love alone, its her. He is still on the edge, but we do know that this will be the best place for him to be for whatever the future brings. Thanks for your continued loved and support shown to this little boy.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

That is great news. The little one has a fighting spirit.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

So happy to hear that! :aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Always the best news to wake up to is a little fluff pulling through. I know it's got to be hard after loosing Nadia so suddenly,


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Good news, keep it coming.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Great News!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so glad he will be with Monica, love does wonderful things. Shiloh keep fighting little man, the Lord has his hand on you. I AM PRAYING FOR YOU


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you, Lord, for prayers answered! Keep getting stronger Little Shiloh--all your Anuties and Uncles are pulling for you. It's amazing what love can do and I'm sure Monica will love him through this. Lord, please keep Your hand on Shiloh and let him feel all the love and gentle hugs from all of us who love him here on SM. Thanks so much for the update. Hoping and praying for a good weekend for our Shiloh...


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Good news. You just know he will improve with a little bit of love and attention.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay - an even better update that I saw on FB just now. The bad news is that Monica isn't bringing home Shiloh today but the GOOD-er news is right here from Monica:
_A little delay in Shiloh's home coming. When I went to pick up Shiloh there was very good news! *He ate his entire meal this morning on his own and walked. Not, just a step or two. He walked! *He got his first prednisone late night. They asked if he could stay one more day, so he’ll get the second prednisone injection tonight and monitor that there are no set back or reactions. I can definitely take him home tomorrow. They asked that we please allow this. I said, OK, but I was definitely picking him at 9am tomorrow. She agreed._
Isn't that terrific? :chili::chili:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Woooooo hooooooo. :chili:.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Praying he'll be doing zoomies soon!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

The news just seems to get better and better and so very encouraging for little Shiloh!! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:aktion033::aktion033: That is good news! Praying he continues to get stronger and stronger!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm sitting here crying tears of joy. He walked and ate. Such wonderful news. Of course, I'm continuing prayers for him.


You go, precius little Shiloh. You are so loved by so many.

:chili::aktion033::chili:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

What a tribute to the loving care of this little boy!! Bless his heart. :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have to tell you that Shiloh has not only won all our hearts but the people at the vet office too.
Shortly after he became a patient they moved him to a pen that was close to everyone that worked there and they could see him all the time. When I spoke to the vet he told me, that he was getting so much attention from his staff that work was suffering. LOL


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

PRAISE THE LORD, we have all waited sooooo long for this day:smcry: I'm just thrilled for little Shiloh, I just don't have words but to say again PRAISE THE LORD


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's just awesome!!!! wonderful news, I'm so happy for Shiloh.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Another FB update...

*Monica Woodhead
*

Shiloh update: This evenings visit brought me a well needed smile! Shiloh eating on his own. He ate about 3/4 of his meal by himself! He's coming home tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Wonderful news!!!!! :heart:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

How old is shiloh?


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Great news slow but steady. Wtg little guy.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my goodness! What wonderful news! I think we all love little Shiloh!


----------

